# Discharge White Turning Red?



## humblymade (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey everybody I was hoping you could help me trouble shoot an issues I am having that I've never seen before. 

We discharge printed white on 100% black Next Level tees, and the client after washing one said the print is turing a pink/red color. 

Any thoughts why or how that could happen aside from something in thair washer?


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

We've been having this issue with next level tees as well.
There is a batch of black tees that were originally red and blue that were dyed black. This is common at the end of the year as they dye unsold stock of other colors black.

To avoid this you'll need to request replacement shirts from a different country of origin


----------



## humblymade (Nov 12, 2018)

That's great to know, I had no idea and never had this issues before.Huge bummer since that most likely puts me out a whole order. Wish they made that information available before purchasing. 

If this common across all brands in your experience?


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

It's a common practice for most brands, was the worst with American Apparel. We've learned the hard way and now when we have a large discharge order coming up, we reach out to our supplier to try and source the whole order coming from the same origin country or at least find out if there is any mixed in that may have been dyed black.
That being said, they can still get mixed in as we've had this issue come up again recently.


----------



## humblymade (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks so much for all the help, I would have never know that was a thing. Can your distributor tell if this has been done to the shirts? 

What's the best way to know if a batch of shirts has had this done? Or is it just a toss up? 

We now have to reprint an order because of this and can be very costly if done on lager or multiple orders. Know this, I would think the manufactures are a bit at fault for not making that info known and causing issues for shops. 

Best way to avoid this?


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

Explain your situation with your supplier. They should be willing to work with you and ideally, they would be aware of what stock is dyed black. 
In the future, might want to do your own "wash test" for any large discharge orders.


----------



## humblymade (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks so much guys! Really helpful info to know, thanks so much for sharing and helping us understand this practice.


----------

